# 921 DVR Fee



## welchwarlock (Jan 5, 2005)

I upgraded to a 921, and they did not tell me about this DVR fee. When I signed up, I specifically asked if there was an added fee since there are two satellite tuners, and they said no. 

I am confused. I have an 821, and a 921. 

Why do they charge me for a DVR fee on a piece of equipment that I own?

Regards,
Robert Cook


----------



## igleaner (Aug 22, 2002)

Because they can!


----------



## Slordak (Dec 17, 2003)

The fee is not added because it has two tuners, it's added because Dish wants to charge a fee on PVRs/DVRs. The 510 has this same fee, and it only has a single tuner, so be thankful.

Yes, Dish does claim that the PVR/DVR fee is cost-recovery in some cases for giving you the unit free or at a heavily discounted price, but obviously for those of us who bought a 921 at full list price, this isn't the case. As Igleaner notes above, it's really because Dish wants to and because they can. Personally, I think the OTA guide should be provided free of charge (even if you don't subscribe to locals ) in exchange, since we're basically getting a double whammy on the 921 for this.


----------



## welchwarlock (Jan 5, 2005)

We should get out money back every time there are Zero Length Recordings, or when the timer fails to go off!


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Report the failed timers and push for a credit of the DVR fee you paid for unreliable DVR "service."


----------



## jsanders (Jan 21, 2004)

If the timer failed for some reason, or you got a zero second recording (ZSR), then the result ain't video on demand (VOD)! So, you should ask for a CRD, that is a customer refund demand!


----------



## welchwarlock (Jan 5, 2005)

Actually, I think this should be a class action lawsuit. The right to time shift programming was given to us in the 1984 Supreme Court Betamax case. That is a right, not a privledge. Privledges can be charged for or restricted. Rights can not.

I am being asked to pay extra money if I use a DVR that I own. 

If I rent the DVR from them, then I have no problem. 

I also don't have a problem with them charging for 2 tuners (Which in this case is what a 921 has), but for a 510 owner with 1 tuner to be asked to pay a DVR charge? That is absolutely criminal.

There should be no distinction between having an external DVR controlling the unit with an IR link, than having the DVR integrated into the unit. Charging an extra fee for this should be as illegal as charging me more if I have a big screen TV, hook it up to 1000 TVs, or live in a rich zip code.

Even worse, I am being essentially blackmailed...I can't take my DVR that I bought and use it with another service provider. I can only use it with Dish. Which brings up another point....The OTA tuner should work without a subscription...

I might have to get a refund and turn this hunk of junk back in...I specifically asked about extra charges, and was told there were none.

R.C


----------



## jsanders (Jan 21, 2004)

The OTA tuner works without a subscription. The receiver does need to be pointed at the satellite though, but no subscription is required.


----------



## gboot (Oct 11, 2004)

welchwarlock said:


> Why do they charge me for a DVR fee on a piece of equipment that I own?
> 
> Regards,
> Robert Cook


 It gets worse ! you will need to pay an additional $5.99/mo for the Dish locals to get Guide data even if you get these channels OTA.


----------



## welchwarlock (Jan 5, 2005)

gboot said:


> It gets worse ! you will need to pay an additional $5.99/mo for the Dish locals to get Guide data even if you get these channels OTA.


I am aware of that inequity. I get the guide on my 821 for free, but not on my 921, unless I pay for local channels. I actually beleive Dish has a right to charge for the guide data. It costs money to collect the data and stream it up to the satellite.

The DVR, function, however, costs them nothing. If they get away with charging for you to use your own DVR, then they might as well have a bit in the data stream that turns on and off the remote control, and start charging you a remote control fee.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

welchwarlock said:


> I am aware of that inequity. I get the guide on my 821 for free, but not on my 921, unless I pay for local channels. I actually beleive Dish has a right to charge for the guide data. It costs money to collect the data and stream it up to the satellite.
> 
> The DVR, function, however, costs them nothing. If they get away with charging for you to use your own DVR, then they might as well have a bit in the data stream that turns on and off the remote control, and start charging you a remote control fee.


 That is what cable companies have done with their STB's (the remote control fee). Not sure if there still is a charge but the first STB's with remote capabilities (also were the first "addressable" STB's which made PPV's possible) did have a fee in order to get the remote to work.


----------



## igleaner (Aug 22, 2002)

Has anyone actually stopped paying the DVR user fee to see if Dish can really prevent us from using its recording feature?


----------



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

igleaner: Now that would be funny. I'm not sure Dish will activate a (PVR) box without paying the fee (except for the Legacy Dishplayer).


----------

